# Lookee!



## MultipleAnimals (Apr 29, 2017)

Guess What I Found!?  I couldn't tell if she was Pregnant, other than She Got SUPER fat. 6 Pinks. She is a First Time Mom, and she is 8 months old. She is a NZW and was bred to a California Buck.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 29, 2017)

congrats on the new bunnies.  I love to watch them grow.


----------



## MultipleAnimals (Apr 29, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> congrats on the new bunnies.  I love to watch them grow.



 Next set of pictures is when they'll be two weeks old.


----------

